# MRC Power G- Buttons?



## OGC5 (Nov 25, 2008)

My Power G just quit working after a few months of light use. I noticed there are 2 push buttons on the side that the instructions do not cover, what are these? I pushed them but they did not seem to be reset buttons. When I pushed one it slid into the case!, I split the case apart they are held in by a glue (not a good system). Nothing looked burned inside so I boxed it up and sent back to MRC for repair. I ordered a second Power G so I can run my Diesels on two different tracks, the Bachmann 1 amp will not run the Aristo or USA train diesels. These units seem to offer the best bang for the buck so I hope the failure of my first one is a fluke.
OGC5- Myakka Florida


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Call MRC. They'll take care of it for you.


----------



## OGC5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Got it back today from MRC, fixed under warranty ($9.00) handling charge + my Priority mail box to ship. i purchased another new one and can now run my USA and Aristo Diesels on 2 different tracks.
OGC5


----------

